# Broken Choke Shaft



## tlagambina (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone. Merry Christmas. Hoping some of you can help. The Choke shaft broke on my Toro 724 Powermax when I was trying to take off the choke lever to clean the carb. What harm will I do to the engine if I just leave the choke where it is(I think it is on) until I can replace the choke shaft? We're expecting about 7" of snow to a foot in the next couple of days and I am not looking forward to shoveling.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

make sure it is OPEN, won't run long closed,


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

My Brother speaks the truth, with the choke closed the engine will run very rich and sooner or later foul out. You also risk washing all the oil off the cylinder walls and down into the crankcase mixed with gas. This is also a Bad Thing.

See if you can rig something to manage the choke until your part(s) arrive. Else don't run the machine.


----------



## tlagambina (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I was lucky enough to find a local dealer with the part I needed and replaced it today. Just in time for more snow that is coming our way.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Good deal. ccasion14:


----------



## bobzuzek (22 d ago)

Trying to fix my Poulan Plus pr624es snowblower it looks like the choke knob is and choke shaft is just bouncing around. I looked at the bottom of the shaft and it looks like it snapped off but can not get a good look at where. How does one fix this?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If it is plastic, try super glue.


----------

